# PKP Px48 in cardstock...



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Found this while looking for something else, and with our new member's posts of card modelling, I thought you all might like this. 

Third post from the bottom...

http://www.kartonwork.pl/forum/view...;start=240


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

WOW!!! That's very impressive knowing that it's mostly build from card!!! Just look at that level of detail: click here

Am I right to say that card modeling is something really east European? The most beautiful card models I know come mostly from Eastern Europe (some Japanese to) and it looks like most card-model manufactures com from the East. 
Just wondering.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

NO WAY!!!!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Remarkable isn't? 

Here some pictures of the building through the years that shows it's really mostly card. Wheels were layers of card with some coating over it (if my Google translator did it's job right). 
Actually, it's pretty rewarding to scroll through the complete topic (28 pages, starting in 2009!) because there are many examples on how to make small parts yourself. And some good pictures of it. Text in Polish but Google translator can help bit. These examples are very useful and interesting for other scartchbuilders. So thanks again for posting this Garrett!! 

http://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/niki68photo/Relacja z Px48/2833.jpg 

http://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/niki68photo/Relacja z Px48/2830.jpg 

http://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/niki68photo/Relacja z Px48/2960.jpg 

http://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/niki68photo/Relacja z Px48/3034.jpg 

http://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/niki68photo/Relacja z Px48/3379.jpg 

http://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/niki68photo/Relacja z Px48/3091.jpg 

http://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/niki68photo/Relacja z Px48/3484.jpg


----------



## atst (Apr 8, 2011)

If You like paper madels of locomotives look at this one (olso from Poland) 
Model of locomotive Ty-2 ex german Br52 class. 

Pozdrawiam 
Adam


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

While the Japanese have their 'origami', the Poles have 'modele kartonowe'. Spectacular work, if it were only fire, water and steam oil compatible;-)), Zubi


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

My wife likes cardstock model, anyplace to order any from?


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Jerry, try this site, there are several shops located in US and Canada mentioned: http://www.cardmodels.info/internet-stores/

Oops just pressed to fast on the submit button... This UK located shop has a giant stock and ships worldwide:
http://www.marcle.co.uk/cataloguehome.html


----------



## atst (Apr 8, 2011)

Hello 
try on these pages

These are, in my opinion, the best online paper model shops. 
Pozdrawiam 
Adam 

ps.try also on allegro (familiar to "ebay" only polish version, but You will find there more than 2000 paper models and many of them can be sent abroad).;

I'm from Poland and if someone needs help in navigation in polish internet sites or need information please write to my email: [email protected]


----------

